
Jack Ma: US wasted trillions on warfare instead of investing in infrastructure - john_mack
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/01/18/chinese-billionaire-jack-ma-says-the-us-wasted-trillions-on-warfare-instead-of-investing-in-infrastructure.html
======
anon363764
How would infrastructure help a so-called civilized society if we were to turn
our backs on minimum decency, especially for the elderly, disabled and others
shown to be untrainable? Why not add up the trillions squandered on the War on
Drugs prison-industrial complex and trillions wasted in Iraq, whom had nothing
to do with 9/11?

There aren't enough jobs because there is an oversupply of productive
capability (population is what it is) with fewer people combined with a
(currently) corrupt US govt, resulting in extreme capital concentration by a
few. Extreme inequality set the conditions for Trump, Brexit and the French
Revolution. Balance is needed, or upheaval becomes increasingly probable.

Grass roots gotta get back the political process and clean organized labor is
what has always worked (though paid usually in blood.)

